# Official Prepper Symbol?



## BlackHawk (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a new member to this forum, however I have lurked here for a while, as well as other prepper forums. I am a US Veteran, and I agree with many of the members here. I read a couple of threads on other forums about a symbol. They came up with a P!. I as many do not agree with something like this. The symbol screams prepper, or in some circles, prisoner, police, or has other meanings. I have in fact done some more digging and I have found what some are calling the Official prepper symbol. I was so skeptical, and I was thinking this was still about the P!, until I read about it, saw it, and I love it. The thing I like about it is the fact that it is not easily decoded...The symbol has meaning and a story behind it. I bought the symbol and have it on my car. Do I believe in opsec....of course, do I believe in a network, yes... however I think it is difficult to just ask people if they prep.... I see Marine stickers on cars all of the time, as I have one on mine, and we nod at each other at stoplights, wave to each other on the freeway, etc...and we get it. I guess it will be up to each individual if they decide to display the symbol, as I know everyone has thier own feelings in this subject, but whoever came up with it really hits the mark in my opinion, and if you want to know what it looks like, check out my avatar. I do not have a bigger image of it to put on here, but I guess I could take a pic of my car...if you are interested in the meaning, I can regurgitate it in another post....just seeing if anyone else has heard of this, and what everyones opinions are.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!

I have not encountered any symbols for Preppers as a group anywhere. Personally, I prefer to be _in cognito_ - blending in is better than standing out, in my experience.

I would be concerned that a symbol could be used for identifying people as belonging to a group, so I would veer away from that. Blend in, and fade out when you get the chance....


----------



## BlackHawk (Mar 27, 2013)

Your comments are so true, and I do not blame you. That is precisely why we have issues in Afghanistan, they blend in and fade out. Thanks for the reply. I think it blends in on the car because as I was driving home from work today, I noticed almost everyone had something on the back. I saw so many symbols, mine had to just be one in the crowd. I


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm with Verteidiger. I would just as soon not be noticed. I have no stickers. The only identifying thing on my vehicle is my radio operators plates. I have those for emergency use since I do volunteer work for my county.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

This would be a good way right now to pick them out lol


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Symbol for Zombie Hunters:


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Ah Ha!

But there is a lot of SYMBOLS on vehicles possibly pointing out Preppers!

DONT TREAD ON ME....... bumperstickers

Anything regarding the second amendment....

ALEX JONES and INFOWARS (Not only are you possibly a prepper BUT! in most peoples eyes but an tin foil hat wearing ignorant dip-shit too LOL!)

Anything with the Tea Party is a pretty good sign....

Anything crapping on Obama is a fair sign (I gotta admit that would be a hard one to remove!)

Anything right wing is a fair sign as well!

Best to keep your opinions in your head and off the rear of your car...anytime you put something on your car your becoming a TARGET of someone that don't like what you have to say. We just don't need that kind of attention!

Dont want anyone to know you have guns? Why the hunting stickers?....Ammo /gun brand stickers...Deer skulls and such? Why a sportsmans license plate?

I'f you look at my car I'm just boring as hell....Just a US ARMY Retired License plate! About the only people that would hate me is Muslims and that's OK by me!

I don't even have amateur radio decals and such and no external antenna's that didn't come with my car...Why would I want people to know I possibly have thousands of dollars of radio equipment at home?

Less is better!

None is BEST!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I actually like a big red "E"....Ive ofetn thought of manufacturing some...ready...Equuiped....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

My symbol will be a flourishing and safe family in the midst of chaos and danger. You won't recognize it because you will never see it - it will stay hidden.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree, I don't like to advertise. But what about a secret hand shake!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll bite on asking what the meaning behind it is.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Id be interested to hear the story behind it too.

I dont like advertising but I could see some benefits in having a way to figure out whos who and what side they are on. While such a symbol might advertise that your a prepper it doesnt neccessarily indicate to the extent, just your association. That might be a good thing. I know I would be more inclined to help out a fellow prepper than I would joe sho off the street. Its just like that USMC sticker...if you served, you understand and when you pass someone with it on their window your right you look at them and you kinda give each other that knowing nod as you pass each other. Nothing has to be said and you know where you both stand. Such a sticker on the back of an SUV in middle suburbia with the other stickers of a stick figure family and of course the sticker of your sons name and number on a foot ball would fit right in with the average american and not draw to much attention. You could slide right under the radar of 90% of the folks out there.

While I prefer to be high speed and low drag its definitely some food for thought...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

When the SHTF, the preppers will be the ones that are not running around crazily making stupid decisions. From my experiences going through a couple regional weather disasters, it was pretty obvious who had at least considered it and planned ahead and who had not.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

how about we use the National Geographic logo.


----------



## BlackHawk (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I don't think there is a wrong answer to this question about having a symbol, it is a personal choice, and yes it is like the sticker. I saw a video at work that actually made me think long and hard about displaying this on my vehicle. He mentioned how people look for symbols to associate themselves with. ppl that have the same symbols, relate well, adn have a bond, even if they do not know each other. It was a marketing training video. He said look at Harley Davidson, thier logo is tattooed on people because their brand represents how they live, or what they believe. I know the USMC is tattoed on many or most of my brothers....when we see it there is a bond, a trust. enough of my rambling...

The meaning behind the symbol as I understand it is pretty simple. The symbol consists of 2 parts, the arrow....and the arrow represents self reliance....with an arrow you have the ability to hunt food, or to defend your family. The second part is a 3. The 3 represents the 3 B's, and the rules of 3's The 3 B's are beans, bullets and bandaids.....which really hits home with me because as a Marine, that is what we were taught for mission readiness... it is also the three things preppers prepare...food, weapons and ammo, and medical supplies. The 3 is meant to also remind you of the rules of 3's....you can survive 3 minutes without air, 3 hours without shelter in extreme conditions, 3 days without water, and 3 weeks without food. The arrow through the 3 completes the B. 

The 3 fletchings are said to be able to be color coded to show 3 skill sets. So the place I saw this said you can have like a red top fletching if you have a medical skill and so on.....I am not going that far, but that is the back story.....and It hits home with me, that is why I like it, and it is not easily associated with prepping or preparedness. 

This is just my 2 cents worth, and I am just presenting the question....like I said, I don't think there is a wrong answer...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree, the symbol or any thing that makes a person "relate", they state that during filming of the original planet of the apes, the chimps mostly had lunch and breaks with the chimps, and the gorillas usually associated with the gorillas. THese people were in heavy masks and makeup and didnt neccisarilly know each other...
The harley davidson symbol is universal where Im from, but I love to ride, and would ride anything with two wheels on up, and dont love or hate harleys, but be damned if Im gonna pay three times the value of a shirt becouse it has H.d. on it.
I like the design and story of blackhawks arrow. 
I defiinately would be more "open" to someone I knew had at least similar thoughts, and if you teach me, I will learn the handshake.....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know? a symbol a logo? My first reaction is duck and cover...I know prepping has become more mainstream, and I try to keep an open mind about such things, yet I remember a time when if it got out that you were a prepper or even worse a survivalist. Well lets just say it got you whispered about and frowned upon. Maybe times have changed and having a symbol or logo would be acceptable.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Just my 2¢ . . . It's a silly and immature idea. The next thing will be a prepper decoder ring.


----------



## BlackHawk (Mar 27, 2013)

I am not sure where the immature aspect of this comes in to play, but as I said, it an individual choice. This was not my idea, as I have seen this in other forums, and there was even a prepper wide vote last year on some type of symbol, so there has been talk in the past. If you think this will label you, or violate your opsec....I will not argue with you, as that is a good argument. If you think having a symbol is a good idea, then good for you. It is an individuals right to use it or not. Next time your driving somewhere, take a look at all of the vehicles around you. They are loaded with symbols and signs. I for one have this on my vehicle, call me immature, and silly, and I can send you a decoder ring, but if they have to ask, they do not know, and I have not been asked. I am not sure if people really care. If opsec is so important, are you not violating it by being online and being part of this forum? I am playing devils advocate and enjoy all opinions, even if they are silly...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If some preppers decided to adopt a symbol and that symbol becomes wide spread and recognized, it might allow preppers who want to stay quiet on their preps some cover. If for no other reason than a lot of non preppers would look no further than the symbol or logo. In times of crisis it may bring some unwanted visitors to your doorstep. Something to think about...

Prepping for the most part is a consumer activity, you buy the goods you stock the shelves. Rotate and repeat. It's like watching grass grow, it's happens yet is not noticeable to casual observation.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The Minuteman statue at Lexington might make a good symbol/badge/bumper sticker for preppers/survivalists


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I balk at the concept of a symbol. It would tend to make you a target for those that are in need. I used to fly my flag upside down to show that the USA was in distress but it made an "unfavorable" effect on those who knew me and those that didn't thought it was disrespectful. The few that recognised what I was saying understood but still had adverse reactions to it. I have mellowed since those days and I quit trying to force people to see what they didn't want to see.
If you want a prepper sybol the go for it but keep in mind that once it is understood then you will have to deal with the consequences of using it. You will have those that think you are paranoid, some pretenders, and some of like mind. Once the SHTF you will become a target, a source of food, guns, ammo and anything else that someone needs. Good luck with that. I choose to stay "under the radar" and unknown.


----------



## CharlieHelo (Mar 30, 2013)

I guess I can see both sides as well. It all depends on how you go about your prepping and the mindset. For me, it is more about learning and passing along to my kids the skills that people used to have before all this technology took over. Re-learning the ability to sustain oneself and family...being self sufficient and being able to live off the land. 

Regardless of how "Prepped" someone is, a time will come when outside help will be required. Not one person can possibly possess every skill set required to last forever.

Call it silly if you want, but I feel that being able to find like minded people to band together with is going to be absolutely critical to survival. The symbol blackhawk is talking about seems to be a good way to do that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Now all you have to do is find out who you should show the symbol to and who you should not.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I balk at the concept of a symbol. It would tend to make you a target for those that are in need. I used to fly my flag upside down to show that the USA was in distress but it made an "unfavorable" effect on those who knew me and those that didn't thought it was disrespectful. The few that recognised what I was saying understood but still had adverse reactions to it. I have mellowed since those days and I quit trying to force people to see what they didn't want to see.
> If you want a prepper sybol the go for it but keep in mind that once it is understood then you will have to deal with the consequences of using it. You will have those that think you are paranoid, some pretenders, and some of like mind. Once the SHTF you will become a target, a source of food, guns, ammo and anything else that someone needs. Good luck with that. I choose to stay "under the radar" and unknown.


I dont think a symbol would make me a target. Most sheeple are so busy talking on their cellphone or watching you-tube, they wouldn't know a prepared individual, until they were prone, hoping "someone witha gun should do something!!!!!!" Just like the Marines sticker, Im sure some of them are family of marines, and that is also a sacrifice, but to think someone will "target me" after the shtf, well, my neighbors only know "dang, that guy works a lot, and must like camoflage". My coworkers are like minded, and my few friends are very like minded...Just the "simple nod" of another persons understanding, like all my fire department brothers out there know, every trained F.F. has eaten some smoke, and just a head nod that says "whats up", is a lot.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

If the shtf and the "police and military" aren't there, everyone is a target, with or without a sticker...You think the criminals will be like, "well its Easter Sunday, Im taking the day off..."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Deebo,
You may be right. I have lived in a big city all of my life until last August when I moved. I now live in an area that is agrocultural - grains, vegies, grapes, apples and cherries - and I am just getting to know some of my neighbors. I might be a bit paranoid from my previous life but I do know that some of my neighbors thing another neighbor is wierd because he is a FFL dealer and has a lot of ammo and components stored in his house. (he is a lot more paranoid than I) The two neighbors I know the best are friendly and talk with me at the fence but I don't know whether either of them are preppers. I am pretty sure that "Don" is not but the paranoid one, "Mac" could be. He also might be just an avid reloader with a good stock of ammo. They both have a few guns and "Mac" shoots a lot but "Don" doesn't shoot much anymore. He did tell me to let him know the next time I am going to the range because he thinks it's about time to get his old guns out to shoot again. He has also offered to help out with the erection of my garage. I may ask him for help and then take him to the range just to get to know him a bit better.

Anyway - in a small town you have to be careful but you are less likely to be targeted than in a big city like where I moved from.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I STILL SAY WE SHOULD USE THE NATGEO LOGO! Why is everyone against this?! (sob)


----------



## BlackHawk (Mar 27, 2013)

while I like the minuteman and what he stands for, I would not adopt him, and the nat geo logo is too in your face. I like it because it is discreet and low profile. I have thought alot about the comments here and yesterday while out, I made sure to look at all of the cars around me. Most of them had some kind of symbol....As Deebo has said, it is like the Marine sticker, I have met Marines in my area at places like the gas station, and they have come up to me and we shook hands, BS'd a bit and went on our way....it was a symbol of recognition. I am not trying to justify my position, or tell anyone else they are wrong, I just think Deebo is right, people are too busy to care about a simple sticker on your car.....I have seen worse...I have seen actual things that say prepper. I am in a large city, and I have 2 other friends that are like minded, however I could not tell you about any others....I am sure there are many, but it would be comforting to see our symbol occasionally.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I think the fact that the UN-Prepped already have a symbol means that our lack of a symbol is our symbol.






















And if you have never read "One Dead in Attic" by Chris Rose, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm going back to lurking, this is foolish...lol


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

How about a symbol like the FBI secret handshake? (Remember poor Barney?) LOL
No stickers on my vehicles. Or home either.
Keep a low profile. What they don't know won't hurt you.
Those who need to know already know. As to the rest*...*


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> No stickers on my vehicles. Or home either. Keep a low profile. What they don't know won't hurt you. Those who need to know already know.


I like to be a "Grey Man" in public. No stickers or identifying marks. No church affiliation, no school honor student, nothing. I have an alarm sign out front and the required address on the curb, outside of that - good luck tying me to anything by just looking at me.

Western Rifle Shooters Association: Next Steps: The Grey Man

Urban Dictionary: grey man


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the idea. God made us to live in communities. It is not natural for a person to live in a totally isolated fashion for long periods. Eventually you will need other people.


----------

